# Thoughts on new propane smart meter



## ethan_b (Oct 20, 2014)

I have been working with a new energy startup called Tank Utility and we have developed a WiFi-connected smart meter which allows you to remotely monitor your propane usage through a mobile-first, web-based app on your computer or smartphone.

Our company is very young, so we are looking for as much feedback as possible on this device. We want to hear from you to see if you feel like this new technology would be useful to you.

If you have some time, check out our website and this video: [ame]http://vimeo.com/108803866[/ame]. They will give you a good idea of who we are and what we are trying to accomplish.

Here is what our smart meter looks like:









We are open to any and all opinions, so please feel free to share your thoughts. We will be here to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Why in the world do I need to pay big money for a gadget like that............??????????


----------



## ethan_b (Oct 20, 2014)

What do you see as a reasonable price range for a device like this? Would you be more inclined to use this type of technology if it were in a certain price range? 

I would love to hear your thoughts on that.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

My goal is to get un-hitched from the propane tank as much as possible. See my new solar water heater thread. (to be posted shortly)

Honestly, I'm not sure if the average propane user would find it useful, or not. 

OK....say you DO know you're using "x" gallons per (whatever) time period. How would that help you ? Are you going to cook less, or heat your water less, or heat your house less ? Of what use is the knowledge ?

What I do now, probably like Jim, is walk out and actually just look at the tank gage, and know when to call the propane company for a fillup.


----------



## ethan_b (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm sure there are a lot of folks who do indeed manually check their propane tank gauge outdoors, but what if you are a second homeowner who is not around to manually check that gauge when the property is vacant? They would have the ability to be alerted when their fuel is running low and schedule a refill with this smart meter.

With Northeast and Midwest winters making it difficult to trudge all the way out to your tank to constantly check the levels, wouldn't you want to be able to stay on top of your usage in the warmth of your home?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

"All the way out to my tank? The tank is 40' from the house, on the way to the mailbox.

I'm with Andy, I would have no use for this. Sorry.

As for the second home, we have a tank that lasts all through the winter when the heat is turned down to keep the house at 50 deg.


----------



## ethan_b (Oct 20, 2014)

No need to be sorry. I am happy to hear you don't have any issues keeping track of your propane. 

For some people, this can be a real issue and lead to frozen/busted pipes and flooding.


----------



## ethan_b (Oct 20, 2014)

Here is a look at the device for those who may be interested:


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

With last years brutal winter my tanks were snowed in....I could not get to them until the snow melted..
Not too worry, I knew there was enough fuel for my needs. . . .
Knowing what I was 'using' would not have helped me one iota...

Your gadget is only good for the low information voters who only buy 20 gallons of propane at a time.

Most of the thinking folks on this forum are way a head of you and know what their usage is for the tank that they have and can plan accordingly....... 

Yup . . . Any thinking person will find you gadget to be a useless waste of money.

You best be careful or a Moderator will delete this whole thread because hucksters are not allowed on HT to shill their stuff.............


----------



## ethan_b (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you for all of the feedback. It has all been very helpful as we continue to develop our smart meter.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I see uses for it in RVs, especially if it can graph daily use. Home use, not so much.


----------



## ethan_b (Oct 20, 2014)

Our Kickstarter campaign is live and goes into great detail about the propane smart meter. If this is a device that seriously interests you, check it out!


----------



## nosedirt (Sep 24, 2014)

I Gues Jim-mi would think me a low information voter. I currently do not use propane but have in the past and may be again in the not so distant future. I have a lot on my plate and keeping track of when I need to call the gas guy is not high on my list. That is two phone calls a year, easy for me to forget when there are other things going on. Is there an alert system on this device? If I need to order my refill, will I get an alert on my phone as a reminder? That would be a help.
nosedirt


----------



## ethan_b (Oct 20, 2014)

Nosedirt,

Thank you for your question and your interest! The Tank Utility propane smart meter does come configured with an alert system. The default setting sends you an email or text alert when your propane level reaches 25%, but you can personally set the alert to go off at any level you would like.

Feel free to reach out with any further questions!


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

I honestly don't see home owners buying this.. Where I would see a market for them is the propane companies. 

Many people have them fill the tanks "when they are in the area".. If the propane company could monitor the tanks, They could simply look and see which customer needs propane and who doesn't..


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

At work, we have a similar device on our CO2 tank. It lets the company remotely monitor the levels and they schedule deliveries based on the reading. 

I see the value of this is to the propane company, not so much the homeowner.


----------



## ethan_b (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback on how this propane smart meter will be useful to propane suppliers. We have been in talks with some suppliers who have shown interest in the technology.

Any other input you have is deeply valued.


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

Depending on the cost, I could see the value for certain situations. We have a remote cabin that is all electric with a wood stove for heat (electric heat backup, although my wife is the only one that ever turns that on). I'd like to change out the electric range / oven and water heater to LP and put the place on a 250, 325 or 500 gallon tank. Difficulty?...we don't have WiFi right now unless we are there. We may look at putting a WiFi access point online there soon for cameras and other security related concerns, but that certainly isn't an option for everyone and every circumstance. Any plans to look at offering one of these devices with a GSM card in it? Still wouldn't do anything for locations with no cell service, but might interest some folks.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

ethan_b said:


> Thank you for the feedback on how this propane smart meter will be useful to propane suppliers. We have been in talks with some suppliers who have shown interest in the technology.
> 
> Any other input you have is deeply valued.


 .............Regardless of who decides to purchase your meter , I hope your company is profitable and employs lots of people ! That is what this country is all about . , fordy


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

Call your propane company and see if they monitor degree days my old company could tell within 5% how much was in my tank without seeing the tank. The only thing that threw them off was summer when I filled the propane tractor for hay making


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

what size of tanks does it work on?

at what distances dose it work? 

I could see some uses on small tanks and in emergency. but I do not really see a advantage, to it in reality about the only tanks I see a advantage on is small tanks with out % gauge,

I could see it being useful the old and infirmed, but they may not be in to smart phones and computers, 

I do even own a cell phone.


----------

